# Ironhorse Sunday Kauf noch lohnenswert?



## WildsauHardride (20. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir ein Sunday zulege.

Jetzt weiss ich aber nicht, ob sich das überhaupt noch lohnt, denn Ironhorse ist ja pleite.

Wie sieht es denn mit den Ersatzteilen aus?
Wird es die noch ein paar Jahre lang geben, oder sind die Bestände in naher Zukunft schon aufgekauft?

Gruß


----------



## SVK1899 (20. November 2010)

ich kann dir nur zum sunday raten! ich glaube, dass es nicht all zuviele bikes gibt, die so gut funktionieren!

mit der ersatzteilversorgung war und ist es in deutschland eher schwierig! ich organisiere meine teile aus england, z.B. hierhttp://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/home! da bekommste eigentlich alles über lager, achsen, bolzen etc.!
der laden ist einfach schnell , nett und zuverlässig! und die vertreiben schon seit jahren iron horse bikes und ersatzteile, deswegen würde ich mir über die weitere versorgung keine all zu großen gedanken machen! die teile gibts weiterhin.

also kaufen, draufsitzen, wohlfühlen und spaß haben !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mürre (20. November 2010)

Ersatzteile bekommst du aus England wirklich einfach und vor allem sehr schnell (3Tage nach Geldeingang wars Paket da). Wie lange es Ersatzteile noch geben wird, kann ich dir natürlich nicht sagen, einen kleinen Vorrat sollte man sich vielleicht anlegen! Mit der Garantie wird es natürlich etwas schwer, über Chainreactioncycles bekommst du noch 1 Jahr auf den Rahmen, allerdings gibt es ja kaum mehr/gar keine mehr im Händlerverkauf. 

Das Rad an sich ist absolut empfehlenswert kann ich nur bestätigen.....mehr gibts glaube ich zu dem Thema nicht zu sagen !?


----------



## essenbiker (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich hätte ein Iron Horse mk3 an zu bieten,, top in schuss!! Einfach melden


----------



## oBATMANo (4. Februar 2011)

hät nen Sunday Worldcup in Monster Green abzugeben
+ neuem original Decal Satz
+ mehrere Schaltaugen
+ neue Lager
+ PUSH tuned DHX Dämpfer
+ K9 Steuersatz um Lenkwinkel um 2° zu reduzieren

Hinterbau komplett spielfrei


----------



## brumbrum (7. Februar 2011)

Hat vielleicht noch jemand nen DW-Link ab 2007 zu verkaufen ??


----------



## Apeman (25. Februar 2011)

@oBATMANo: welche größe und welcher preis?


----------



## CxDeniz (16. Mai 2011)

.


----------



## x-litero (6. Juni 2011)

hab grad eins gebraucht  gekauft, bin total begeistert. ich hatte dieselben zweifel wie du, allerdings sind nicht sehr viele teile dran die man nicht in nem lagerfachgeschäft und eisenwarenhandel bekommt...


----------



## SturmNo1 (5. Juli 2011)

Überlege mir ein Sunday aufzubauen was sagt ihr loht es sich noch und wenn ja hat einer vllt nen rahmen zu verkaufen wenn ja bitte einfach alles mal anbieten !!!
Bitte bitte

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## ka_winter2003 (20. Juli 2011)

ich habe noch einen Sunday Worldcup Rahmen 09 mit einem Vivid 5.1 (small)

ist im Bikemarkt melde Dich bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

